# VRI Resorts



## kpsunshine (Mar 5, 2010)

I own two weeks at Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort which is in the VRI system as well as RCI Points. 

Has anybody had experience in trading through VRI?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 5, 2010)

Are your FLBR weeks in the RCI Points system? That would be your 11 month before checkin priority.


----------



## ausman (Mar 5, 2010)

VRI doesn't get a lot of exposure here, which is kind of strange.

I'm attempting to do an exchange through VRI but it hasn't happened yet and probably won't. So, no actual experience.


----------



## Bwolf (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=104764&highlight=VRI*

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99738&highlight=VRI*

Just a couple of threads on VRI.  HTH


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 13, 2010)

*About to go VRI*

I own a TS in Dennisport, MA (Cape Cod) off season and the board has decided to go with VRI instead of InnSeason, but I'm thinking that VRI and InnSeason are the same company?

There is a meeting on May 1 so I will get more info, but if anyone has experience, I would appreciate it

Marie


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 13, 2010)

paluamalia said:


> I own a TS in Dennisport, MA (Cape Cod) off season and the board has decided to go with VRI instead of InnSeason, but I'm thinking that VRI and InnSeason are the same company?
> 
> There is a meeting on May 1 so I will get more info, but if anyone has experience, I would appreciate it
> 
> Marie



VRI is an independent management company that recently announced they have acquired the management contracts of InnSeasons Resorts. I see that as a real positive for the owners at those resorts. They are not the same company but are now working together as InnSeasons will still be handling sales - an area VRI seems to stay out of.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 14, 2010)

As mentioned, VRI is a management company. They also have their own internal exchange company called VRI*ety. http://www.vrietyexchange.com/ Owners of VRI managed resorts are automatically eligible for VRI*ety exchanges. Under $100.

Jim Ricks


----------



## JudyS (Apr 14, 2010)

kpsunshine said:


> I own two weeks at Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort which is in the VRI system as well as RCI Points.
> 
> Has anybody had experience in trading through VRI?


If your weeks have been converted to RCI Points, VRI will NOT let you trade them through VRI*ety or any other exchange company (other than RCI Points.)  Believe me, I've tried. 

I've traded (my non-Points weeks) through VRI*ety several times. They have excellent inventory on Cape Cod, and also a number of SoCal resorts (although there is plenty of competition for those during summer.)  They also have some nice Hawaii inventory. If you trade through VRI*ety, you also have access to all of the Trading Places inventory. No membership fee is required. Weeks are not assigned a trade power; all weeks of a given size and color are treated as equivalent. You can upgrade in color season or size for a fee.


----------



## NEGreyhound (Apr 26, 2010)

*VRI good so far*

Call the resort and call VRI. They should answer your question quite easily. I've exchanged my Coral Reef, Fl TS through VRI for a summer week in Cape Cod at the Cove at West Yarmouth. An excellent exchange. 
The people I get when I call VRI are helpful.


----------



## PClapham (Apr 26, 2010)

Inquired once and I think I was told that you deposit your week with vri before you can request an exchange.
Anita


----------

